# Co2 tank exchanges



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Curious- One of my co2 tanks (steel) has surface rust. Can I exchange it with a shop for another steel or aluminum? are there any that accept exchanges nowadays?


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Just found out one: http://www.corridair.com/

These guys allow free exchanges on refills but they are in Kingston. If anyone knows one in Toronto, let me know!

I know Camcarbs does not do exchanges


----------

